# Trip to Ohio



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Well in three weeks I am probably end up going to Ohio considering I have the money for it.. Well I will be staying at my boyfriend's place and his mom doesn't seem to mind. Actually it is only a 6 hour trip so I am able to afford it lol... I am still raising money to go to other places but it is so costy... XD Well hopefully this trip will be fun. 

Anyone going away soon?


----------

